# The AAM social media survey



## micmclo (23 Mar 2012)

Oh I'm not looking for all your info 
Lets just see what people are on

*Facebook:* Yes, but it just has my name and DOB, that's all. I only signed up to see a sports team fan page. I've never accepted a friend or _liked_ anything, just blank
*Twitter:* Yes, asking sports journalists questions mainly, love twitter and checking it constantly
*Linkedin*: Yes but it's about six months since I logged in and looked at it and my profile isn't complete.

That's all I know, maybe there are others?


----------



## One (23 Mar 2012)

*Facebook:* I was on it all the time for months, and now never bother with it.


----------



## callybags (23 Mar 2012)

I have signed up for all three, but don't find use for any of them.

It's good excercise deleting all the emailed notifications, though.


----------



## csirl (23 Mar 2012)

Have never used any of them.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Mar 2012)

Just Facebook - have the privacy locked down tight, youd never find me!

Dont understand what Twitter is about, dont want to be on LinkedIn.

I try to keep my internet footprint minimal and anonymous.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Mar 2012)

*Facebook:* Yes
*Twitter:* Yes
*Linkedin*: Yes


----------



## ninsaga (23 Mar 2012)

Facebook: No - couldn't be arsed
Twitter: No- likewise
Linkedin: Yes - every few days


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2012)

None for me



ninsaga said:


> Facebook: No - couldn't be arsed
> Twitter: No- likewise
> Linkedin: Yes - every few days


 
Hi ninsaga,

I thought linkedin was a pretty static offerring where you primarily keep an online cv. Apart from recruiters, how would you use it every few days?


----------



## fobs (23 Mar 2012)

FAcebook: Yes... Very handy since my brother moved to Canada to keep in touch and share photos....
Twitter : No
Linkedin: no


----------



## RonanC (23 Mar 2012)

Facebook - Yes, 3 different accounts. My own personal one, and two local community ones that I am admin of. 
Twitter - Yes, but never tweet. Mainly used to read news from journo's and some sports stars..
Linkedin - No interest


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2012)

Facebook - Yes, I looked at it a few times a few years ago when I created an account but that's it.
Twitter - No
Linkedin - Yes but profile is incomplete and only look at it a few times a year.


----------



## micmclo (23 Mar 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Dont understand what Twitter is about



I used to be like that but give it a chance

You get out of it what you put in

Many follow z list celebrities tweeting about going to the bathroom and what they had for breakfast and then think that's all there is. And so twitter gets dismissed

Everyone has an interest in something and whatever it is, just find the best people to follow


----------



## TarfHead (23 Mar 2012)

micmclo said:


> Many follow z list celebrities tweeting about going to the bathroom and what they had for breakfast and then think that's all there is. And so twitter gets dismissed


 
+1

It's a common criticism of Twitter that "_I'm not interested in knowing that some Kardashian is eating a cupcake_". Which is fair enough. If you found yourself overhearing a conversation in work or at the pub about the whole Kardashian cupcake situation, you'd tune out too.

On Twitter, there are some feeds worth following, and many many more worth ignoring. Some of the best comments I come across about the Mahon Tribunal report have been on Twitter.


----------



## Sunny (23 Mar 2012)

Just on LinkedIn. Recently being told I am being made redundant. Every bit of professional advice I have been given was to have a proper LinkedIn account set up. I have actually got a few leads out of it. Professionally, LinkedIn is of benefit. Have no real interest in either Facebook and especially twitter.


----------



## michaelm (23 Mar 2012)

csirl said:


> Have never used any of them.


Ditto.


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2012)

Sunny said:


> Just on LinkedIn. *Recently being told I am being made redundant.* Every bit of professional advice I have been given was to have a proper LinkedIn account set up. I have actually got a few leads out of it. Professionally, LinkedIn is of benefit. Have no real interest in either Facebook and especially twitter.


 
Best of luck moving on Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (23 Mar 2012)

Cheers. I know it's a bit off topic but I really think the dole should be increased!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear Sunny, happened me last year, bit of a shock at first, then the last few weeks are hard work, and the initial few weeks after R-Day are difficult as you come to terms with it etc...

But its grand, you move on.


----------



## june (23 Mar 2012)

truthseeker said:


> just facebook - have the privacy locked down tight, youd never find me!
> 
> Dont understand what twitter is about, dont want to be on linkedin.
> 
> I try to keep my internet footprint minimal and anonymous.


+1


----------



## ninsaga (23 Mar 2012)

Firefly said:


> None for me
> 
> Hi ninsaga,
> 
> I thought linkedin was a pretty static offerring where you primarily keep an online cv. Apart from recruiters, how would you use it every few days?



....well to say i use it every few days is a push.... but i get auto email on connections, and then check new connections from time to time


----------



## Delboy (23 Mar 2012)

Am on none of them and have no intention of signing up either
life is too short


----------



## Purple (24 Mar 2012)

Firefly said:


> Best of luck moving on Sunny.



+1 sunny, best of luck.


----------



## Perplexed (24 Mar 2012)

Best of luck Sunny.  LinkedIn does work.  My son got offered his present job from his profile there after he was made redundant a few years back.

*Facebook* : I signed up after my grandaughter was born to see all the photos. It's handy for keeping in touch with people abroad/on their travels and seeing the holiday pics.  I do not disclose loads of personal info or post compromising photos of people!


----------



## STEINER (25 Mar 2012)

Facebook:  yes but rarely used
Twitter: yes, mainly for GAA updates/results
Linkedin: yes


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Mar 2012)

firefly said:


> best of luck moving on sunny.



+1


----------



## RMCF (25 Mar 2012)

Facebook: Don't use
Twitter: Don't use
LinkedIn: Never heard of it

Personally can't understand the hype and appeal of these sites, but I do wish I'd thought of them first!


----------



## amtc (25 Mar 2012)

got three job offers off linkedin!


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Mar 2012)

Facebook;- No
Twitter:-    No
Linkedin:-   No, not in the job market at the moment so no interest.

More interesting things to do with my limited spare time


----------



## mozzer (26 Mar 2012)

FaceBook:  No, but I am very tempted to set one up, I snoop around on the wife's facebook account to see what people are up to (with her permission of course!)

Twitter: Used it for a while but got bored with it

LinkedIn:  Use it a lot, for keeping online CV and maintaining contact details, very useful tool.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Mar 2012)

*Facebook:* Yes
*Twitter:* Yes - I'm a bit of an addict
*Linkedin*: Yes - although incomplete. I recently used it to get in touch with a 'long lost' cousin!


----------



## BillK (30 Mar 2012)

Other than email I only use Skype for keeping in touch with our widely scattered family.


----------



## ali (3 Apr 2012)

*All of them!*

Twitter:      Yes
Facebook:   Yes
LinkedIn:     Yes
Pinterest:    Yes

I use them all. For work and personal use but predominantly for promoting our own businesses and careers and I am also an admin on several Facebook and Twitter accounts for clients. These are really worthwhile business tools but very volatile. Use them wisely - they can bite you on the bum!


----------



## so-crates (6 Apr 2012)

Facebook:Yes -regular user, rather cheaper than flights abroad to keep in touch!
Twitter: Yes - occasional user, can be interesting at times
LinkedIn: Yes - regular user, haven't used it for job searches though I know seval people who have successfully done so


----------

